# Riding survey



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

I TAKE LESSONS DONT OWN YET
480 minutes
$120
paint
8 ish
7 to 8 years
Fun i like to feel free when the horse runs. jumping feels like flying sort of, and to get excersize (minorly)
2nd
satisfied
Rubber curry comb, hoof pick, shedding blade, grooming mit, sponge, brush
1 food, 2 vet, 3 farrier, 4 grooming, 5 tack


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
*Maybe around 1500.. It'll go up once the actually starts.*

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
*$300-350*

3. What is the breed of your horse?
*PaintxQH*

4. How old is your horse?

*8 next month*
5. How long have you been riding for?
*3-4 years*

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
*Fun. Maybe competition some day*

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 
*Not applicable*

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
_X_ rubber currycomb 
___ bot knife
_X_ shedding blade 
___ grooming mitt
_X_ hoof pick 
___ grooming sponge
___ detangler 
_X_brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

_1_ food
_4_ tack
_3_ vet
_5_ grooming
_2_ farrier


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
*
Two hours a day, seven days a week = 14 hours a week.
 About four weeks in a month, so 4 x 14 =56 hours a month. 
60 minutes in an hour x 56 = _3360 minutes a month_. :wink:

*2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?*

250 (board) + 50 (various tack) + 70 (shoes are every two months, so that's half cost) = _very roughly 370_. Sometimes it's significantly more. I have the vet coming Monday, so I'll have to see how that turns out...


*3. What is the breed of your horse?*

Spotted saddle horse. (Basicly a gaited mutt with spots.)


*4. How old is your horse*?

Five.


*5. How long have you been riding for?*

Two years.


*6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain*.

Competition and work. I compete on my mare and a little "lease" horse. I'm also an exercise rider.


*7. In your last competition, where did you place?

* 
Didn't place. I took my mare out after the first day due to a tendon injury.

*8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
*_____ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
__*__ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied


*9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
*___ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
___ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
__*__ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
___ detangler _*_brush

*10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)
*
__1_ farrier
__3_ food
__4_ tack
__2_ vet
__5_ grooming

Again, depends on the month.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?

*720-750*

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?

*I think feed is around $8 a bag, plus extra stuff, makes it about about $30-$40*

3. What is the breed of your horse?

*Thoroughbred*

4. How old is your horse?

*5*

5. How long have you been riding for?

*6 or 7 years, I have only had Paradise for 5 months though*

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.

*Fun and exercise. I don't compete.*

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 

*I don't compete*

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 

*I don't compete*

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
_*_X_*_rubber currycomb_*X* _hoof pick *_X_* grooming sponge_*_X*__*_*_brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

*_**1**_* food
_*_4_*_ tack
_*_3_*_ vet
_*_5_*_ grooming
_*_2_*_ farrier


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month? About 900 

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?$200

3. What is the breed of your horse? Paint

4. How old is your horse? 9

5. How long have you been riding for? year and half

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
I ride for fun mostly as I find it very theraputic. I also like to compete

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
2nd,3rd,4th

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
___x__ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
__x_ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
___ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
__x_ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
___x detangler _x__brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

_1__ food
__4_ tack
___3 vet
__5_ grooming
__2_ farrier


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?480 min 

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month? 
$100 board
$15/bag feed = 3 bags/mo= $45
$14/bale hay x4/mo= $56
$35/farrier every 6 weeks
misc= $100/mo
____________________
$336 on average- more on months where the vet is out

3. What is the breed of your horse?
Paint X

4. How old is your horse?
 14 years old

5. How long have you been riding for? off and on for 15 years

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
Fun- I am not competetive but its the most frustrating yet relaxing thig I do for myself

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 
Not Applicable
8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
__X_ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
__X_ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
_X__ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
__X_ detangler _X__brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

__1_ food
__5_ tack
__3_ vet
_4__ grooming
_2__ farrier


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
Around 720. But, I'm just bringing Kitty back into shape and will soon be able to ride more often.

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
I personally don't pay for things such a board, lessons, etc. But if I were to include that it would be around $380 (Canadian).


3. What is the breed of your horse?
Quarter Horse

4. How old is your horse?
7

5. How long have you been riding for?
Eight Years.

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
I ride because I enjoy being with the horses. I also ride for the excercise benefits and I would like to move up in competition.

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 
One first and two seconds. 

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_x_ very satisfied
___satisfied
___ unsatisfied
___ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
_x_ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
_x_ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
_x_ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
_x_ detangler _x_brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

_1_ food
_4_ tack
_3_ vet
_5_ grooming
_2_ farrier


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
 _ Depending sometimes I ride more. Around 700-750 _

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
_technecly my horse isnt mine but I pay for alot for him and ish leassing him it's complecated When ever he needs something I pay for it so maybe around 25$ mounth. _ depending

3. What is the breed of your horse?
_Leapord Appy 
_
4. How old is your horse?
 _ 8_

5. How long have you been riding for?
3 years 

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
_FUN!!! good exercises , starting competition , Love it !!! all the above 
_
7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all _My first comepetition is this weekend _

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
__x_ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
___ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
_x__ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
__x_ detangler __x_brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

dont have to $__ food
__3_ tack
__2_ vet
__dont have to $_ grooming
_1__ farrier


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

*1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?*
*----about 3,840 minutes ( Every chance I get I am in the saddle even if it means I have to wake up at 4am to ride before my barn owners go to work. Which I have done a few times this month already. hehe)

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?*
*----$50 for feed every month. Every 6 weeks farrier which is $35 per trim. And twice a year shots, coggins, etc. Like this tuesday Phantom is getting his spring vaccs and coggins it's going to be about $200. 

3. What is the breed of your horse?*
*---- Absolutely no idea. People have said QH/ Appy/ Lippizzan/ Walker he looks different to everyone haha.

4. How old is your horse?*
*----We've been guessing 25 on tues I'm hopefully going to find out for sure.

5. How long have you been riding for?*
*---- 11yrs.

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.*
*---- Low level competition right now but I'm hopeing to move up soon.

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all *
*---- We placed 3rd in barrels out of about 30 riders.*
*---- 3rd in doubles also

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
__x___ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
___ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
_x__ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
_x__ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
_x__ detangler _x__brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

_1__ food
_4__ tack
_3__ vet
**_5__ grooming
_2__ farrier 

*


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
*960 min ( 4 hours/week)*

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
*$800 +* ( board + lessons + extra costs)

3. What is the breed of your horse?
*
Hanoverian x trakehner*

4. How old is your horse?

*13 years*

5. How long have you been riding for?

*12 years*

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.

*Fun / competition / lifestyle choice*

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 

*Two 2nd place & one 3rd*

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
__*X*__ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
_*X*_ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
_*X*_ shedding blade _*X*_ grooming mitt
_*X*_ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
_*X*_ detangler _*X*_brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

_ *1* _ food
_ *4* _ tack
_* 2 *_ vet
_ *5* _ grooming
_ *3* _ farrier


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
around 1080

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
$50-$70

3. What is the breed of your horse?
Racking Horse

4. How old is your horse?
5

5. How long have you been riding for?
4 years

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
Fun, leisure and pleasure trail rides. 

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 
Don't compete. 

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied
Don't compete

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
___ rubber currycomb
_X_ bot knife
___ shedding blade
___ grooming mitt
_X_ hoof pick 
___ grooming sponge
_X_ detangler
_X_brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

__1_ food
__5_ tack
_2__ vet
_3__ grooming
_4__ farrier

​


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month? Right now hardly ever, but on average 500.

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month? Around $325

3. What is the breed of your horse?
Thoroughbred

4. How old is your horse?
Three.

5. How long have you been riding for?
Nine years.

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
Fun and competition.

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
Never competed Sunny, but my last show I was fifth. 

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
__X___ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
_X__ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
___ shedding blade _X__ grooming mitt
_X__ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
_X__ detangler _X__brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

_1__ food
_4__ tack
_3__ vet
_5__ grooming
_2__ farrier
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
During the riding season approximately 1700, give or take 300 or so depending on what is going on. 

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
approx $50-$75 per horse per month

3. What is the breed of your horse?
Quarter horse and grade Welsh

4. How old is your horse?
10 & 9

5. How long have you been riding for?
My entire life (30 yrs).

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
Fun, trail rides and occasional competitions

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
__x___ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied
*do not generally compete, but am usually satisfied with how it went

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
_x__ rubber currycomb __x_ bot knife
__x_ shedding blade _x__ grooming mitt
_x__ hoof pick __x_ grooming sponge
_x__ detangler _x__brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

__1_ food
_4__ tack
_2__ vet
_3__ grooming
_5__ farrier 

** This is just for me, I do my own hoof trimming so I spend very little on it.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month? 120 min

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month? don't have a horse, but I spend 80-90$ on lessons per month.

3. What is the breed of your horse? I ride a TB now.

4. How old is your horse? 10

5. How long have you been riding for? ouf, hate this question (sorry my survey is going to be complicated for you) 2 summers and almost one full year.

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain. Fun, (want to really compete in the future) Best sport ever, distraction from life. 

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
__x_ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
___ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
__x_ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
___ detangler _x__brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

___ food
___ tack
___ vet
___ grooming
___ farrier

​


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
*Well, I have 7, and 3 of them are minis. The four riding horses get ridden a lot in the summer, probably half an hour a day each. Two hours a day, 5 days a week, 10 hours a week, 40 hours a month, 2,400 minutes a month*
2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
*Too much. Lol! I added the costs up, not including tack or equipment, and it's $1212.22 a month.*

3. What is the breed of your horse?
*I have a Paso Fino, 2 Thoroughbreds, a Percheron, 2 miniatures, and a miniature/shetland cross*
4. How old is your horse?
*Paso Fino is 24, Thoroughbreds are 6 and 7, Percheron is 13, Miniatures are 8 and 1, and miniature/shetland cross is 1.*
5. How long have you been riding for?
*Literally since I was born....14 years*
6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
*For leisure, on trail, eventing, and at shows*
7. In your last competition, where did you place?
*Arthur got a 1st and a 2nd, Lenox and Molly didn't place*
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_*X*_ very satisfied--*very satisfied with all three I took, it was Lenox's first show and she was fantastic. Molly's also coming slong great.*
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
*X* rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
*X* shedding blade *X* grooming mitt
*X* hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
___ detangler *X *brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

*1* food
*4* tack (*this is a one-time thing, so I'm going to have to put it fourth)*
*3* vet
*5* grooming
*2* farrier


----------



## DressageLady88 (Jan 11, 2010)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
hmm...480 minutes a month
2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
85 a month, on feed and farrier, I have free board! 
3. What is the breed of your horse?
Quarter Horse
4. How old is your horse?
11
5. How long have you been riding for?
20 years
6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
Work- I am a trainer and an instructor. Fun- I always have fun when I ride!!
7. In your last competition, where did you place?
5th 

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
__X___ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
_X__ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
___ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
_X__ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
___ detangler _X__brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

_2__ food
_5__ tack
_1__ vet
_4__ grooming
__3_ farrier


Hope that helps 
​


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
740
2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
$200
3. What is the breed of your horse?
Quarter Horse
4. How old is your horse?
9 years
5. How long have you been riding for?
regularly since March but before that I took lessons on and off since I was ten or so
6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
I ride for fun and because it makes me feel good.
7. In your last competition, where did you place?
I don't compete

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
I don't compete

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
__x_ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
__x_ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
__x_ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
___ detangler __x_brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

__1_ food
__4_ tack
_3__ vet
__5_ grooming
__2_ farrier

good luck on your project


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

*1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?*
It can range from 240 minutes to 1200 minutes.

*2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?*
I'm not sure exactly how much but about a couple hundred. 

*3. What is the breed of your horse?*
I have three - a quarterhorse, a thoroughbred and an appaloosa.

*4. How old is your horse?*
This year they are 13, 11 and 27 years old.

*5. How long have you been riding for?*
On a regular basis about a year and a half now.

*6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.*
At the moment I am just learning and doing it for fun. I would like to compete a bit some time and make a career out of it in some way.

*7. In your last competition, where did you place?
**1st 2nd 3rd Not at all* 
I haven't competed yet.

*8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied*
can't rate

*9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
_x_ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
___ shedding blade _x_ grooming mitt
_x_ hoof pick _x_ grooming sponge
___ detangler _x_brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

_1_ food
_4_ tack
_3_ vet
**_5_ grooming
_2_ farrier*


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

*How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?*
Well, I ride nearly everyday, or 4 days aweek, for around 30-40mintues, so thats 840mintues?
HAHA. bad at maths, so take that as a guestimation! 


*2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?*
Ummm. I spend money on hay rolls every 2 weeks, for $50. and then the feed is another $60 every 2 weeks, so $320 + agistment every month is $50, so $370 each month! 
WOW! $4,440 dollars a year. 

*3. What is the breed of your horse?*
Thoroughbred

*4. How old is your horse?*
11 years of age.

*5. How long have you been riding for?*
As long as I can remember, but took long breaks so probably all up 8years, im 15.

*6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.*
I ride for the thrill of being at one with a horse, and for the fun of it. Competitions are great fun, and they are great to see if your training has paied off. 

*7. In your last competition, where did you place?*
To 2nds in jumping - 50 and 60, and 4th in hacking. 

*8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? *
_____ very satisfied
__X___ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

*9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.*
 _X_ rubber currycomb
 ___ bot knife
 ___ shedding blade
 _X_ grooming mitt
 _X_ hoof pick 
 _X_ grooming sponge
 _X_ detangler 
 _X_ brush

*10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)*

_1_ food
_5_ tack
_2_ vet
_4_ grooming
_3_ farrier


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

*1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?*
Maybe 120 a week... times that by four. 480? Sounds accurate. It'll probably go up when he's not so underweight- I don't want to push him too hard.

*2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?*
Right now? Maybe forty or fifty dollars, tops. In the winter when I have to buy hay? More than I care to add up.

*3. What is the breed of your horse?*
TB/QH Cross

*4. How old is your horse?*
7

*5. How long have you been riding for?*
Off and on since I was eight. Just got back in the saddle more aggressively this year since I have my own mount now.

*6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.*
Because every little girl dreams of riding a horse- few of us grow up and actually do it. Its a fun activity, and, against popular belief of non-horse folk, it actually is a good workout.

*7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all *

Oh, you mean the competition between me and my spazzy thoroughbred where we race across the pasture? Where I'm carrying a bucket of grain and screaming profanities? Its called 'Chase' and I usually loose and the nine hundred pound winner gets threatened with a stick if he comes any closer.

*8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
__X___ strongly unsatisfied*

It's usually a mix of 'Don't you dare!' and pure terror when I remember how slippery the ground is and how much of a klutz and horrible stopper my horse is.

*9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
_x__ rubber currycomb
___ bot knife
___ shedding blade
___ grooming mitt
_X_ hoof pick 
___ grooming sponge
___ detangler
_X_brush*

*10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

__1_ food
__5__ tack
__3__ vet
__4__ grooming
__2__ farrier*


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
About 1500

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
Too much! I board and try to regularly trailer to my coach for lessons and then vet and farrier ontop of that puts me well above $1000 before tack equipment or competition.

3. What is the breed of your horse?
Swedish warmblood

4. How old is your horse?
8

5. How long have you been riding for?
12 years competitively

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
I like to think of it as my part time job that I pay money for lol. I would like to compete internationally within the next few years.

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 
First

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
____x_ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied
Ever the perfectionist lol.

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
___ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
___ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
___ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
___ detangler ___brush
All, depending on the time of year.

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

_1__ food and board
__4_ tack
__2_ vet
__5_ grooming
__3_ farrier
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
*Around 1,300. *

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
*Around $1200. *

3. What is the breed of your horse?
*Hanoverian.*

4. How old is your horse?
*13 years. *

5. How long have you been riding for?
*Around 15 years. 8 competitively. *

6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
*Mostly for fun, but I love competing. *

7. In your last competition, where did you place?
1st 2nd 3rd Not at all 
*A fourth and an eighth for sixth overall.*

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
 *X*  unsatisfied *(but only with myself, Maggie was perfect).*
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
___ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
___ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
___ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
___ detangler ___brush
*I use all of them, and more depending on the time of the year. *

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

* 1 * food
* 3 * tack
* 4 * vet
* 5 * grooming
* 2 * farrier


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
*1500 *
2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
*~$430*
3. What is the breed of your horse?
*TB *
4. How old is your horse?
*9 *
5. How long have you been riding for?
*16 years*
6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
*Compertition*
7. In your last competition, where did you place?
*1st *
8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
__x___ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
___ rubber currycomb ___ bot knife
__x_ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
__x_ hoof pick ___ grooming sponge
___ detangler __x_brush

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

__1_ food
__4_ tack
_3__ vet
__5_ grooming
__2_ farrier


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

1. How many minutes do you spend riding a horse in a month?
*Probably averaging 480 a month at the minute, mostly other peoples horses.*

2. On average, how much money do you spend on your horse a month?
*Probably around £70, depending on the month*

3. What is the breed of your horse?
*Welsh Section D Cob x ?Thoroughbred?

*4. How old is your horse?
*3*

5. How long have you been riding for?
*Never had real lessons, but since I was about 3

*6. Why do you ride? (Fun, work, competition, etc.) Explain.
*For fun, mostly a happy hacker, would like to compete in future

*7. In your last competition, where did you place?
*Not Applicable*

8. How satisfied with your performance are you with your last competition? 
_____ very satisfied
_____ satisfied
_____ unsatisfied
_____ strongly unsatisfied
*Not applicable*

9. What do you use to groom your horse? Check all that apply.
___ *rubber currycomb* ___ bot knife
___ shedding blade ___ grooming mitt
___ *hoof pick* ___ *grooming sponge*
___* detangler* ___*brush*

10. Rank the following reasons for spending money on a horse in order from 1-5 (1 being the main reason)

_1_ food
_5_ tack
_4_ vet
_3_ grooming
_2_ farrier


----------

